
The Dirty Secret to Ranking #1 on Google - iamflimflam1
https://sparktoro.com/blog/the-dirty-secret-to-ranking-1-on-google-part-1-of-3
======
rbecker
Excellent examples showing total monopoly is not necessary for anti-
competitive behavior.

